# Art > Art & Art History >  I'm looking for a print

## mogarbobac

Its an angel (seemingly) standing on a large rock, his wings straight up toward the dark cloudy sky. There may or may not be rays of sunlight showing through. Its an overall dark Print, it looks like an oil painting. Hes holding a women that has long blonde or brown hair who is draped in his arms (passed out, or dead) Her arms are dangling downward with one over her head. Hes looking down sadly at her. I ended up getting another picture for my sisters for Christmas when i came back the print shop was gone :/ i've literally spent years looking for this print. If there is anyway someone knows about this picture or something very similar to it i would be much appreciative any leads could be helpful Thank you guys so much in the past youve been able to help when no one else could.

----------


## Sido

Could be a painting depicting a version of Psyche and Eros (Cupid) from Greek mythology. Try Googling for 'The Abduction of Psyche by William-Adolphe Bouguereau' or 'The Abduction of Psyche by Emile Signol'.  :Smile:

----------


## mogarbobac

> Could be a painting depicting a version of Psyche and Eros (Cupid) from Greek mythology. Try Googling for 'The Abduction of Psyche by William-Adolphe Bouguereau' or 'The Abduction of Psyche by Emile Signol'.


Close but not at all  :Smile:  haha
His wings were about as high above him as the man was tall himself, very large. Although i could see it as stealing her i dont think it was, but i cant be sure. She was in a horizontal position laying in his arms on her back. Thank you for the try

----------


## mogarbobac

shameful self-bump

----------


## Calidore

> shameful self-bump


Nothing shameful about it. It won't make you go blind, either; that's a myth.

----------


## mogarbobac

> Nothing shameful about it. It won't make you go blind, either; that's a myth.


LOL, but seriously help me find this picture. I can see it perfectly in my head why cant i find it!?

----------


## mogarbobac

Hey all, still have not found this print, been 2 years, i'd be immeasurably thankful for any ones help.

----------


## Sido

I wonder if you ever found the painting... 
I don't suppose it's Gabriel's Lament by Marc Fishman...?

----------

